# Awwww!



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Aren't they precious?! <3









Now.... If only they could learn how to share


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, I just got a toothache. 

Too much sugar! Too much sugar!!

(That is adorable.)


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Awww! They ARE too precious!!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Very cute.


----------

